# South Devon/Totnes pub stopover...



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

A very nice pub, under new ownership, is The Pig & Whistle just outside Totnes, South Devon - you'll be made welcome and be permitted to stop overnight in the car park should you decide to eat in the pub. Just speak to the (very pleasant) owners before you settle down for the night!

Bridge Cottage, Newton Rd, Littlehempston, Totnes, Devon TQ9 6LT
01803 863733

http://www.thepigandwhistleinn.co.uk/

A good 'en route' stopover if you're heading into the South Hams/Dartmouth/Torbay, and Totnes is just a short hop from Dartmoor.


----------

